# Fishing in Progresso, Mexico



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm thinking about taking a cruise out of Galveston with the wife and kids. One of the stops is in Progresso. Would love to take the boys (ages 12 & 9) fishing there. Any reccomendations?


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Progresso?*

I know there is a border town "Progresso" just South of Pharr Texas in the valley. Is there another Progresso?


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Progresso*

Progresso,mx. is a long way from the Gulf. Must be a diff Progresso????????????


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

And there's no fishing to be done in that Progresso either! I don't think you'd want to go there on a cruise destination...


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

That Progreso is just north of Merida on the northwestern tip of the Yucatan.. Last time I was there, they had just completed the Fiesta Inn and marina and there wasnt much else there... I have read and heard that Progresso has had a lot of mexican investment and lots of new housing and fishing facilities.. A lot of the mex nationals were looking for a new vacation spot to get away from the cancun atmosphere.. I never fished there, but I know there are some nice reefs offshore of there,Alacran is one of them... I would think that the fishing would be good there.. good luck and give us a report on progreso.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

I don't know about any fishing there. I was there on a ship from Belize running from hurricane Wilma. There is not much there. A border town, that needs american dollars..trying to make it grow. I would look further into it just to make sure...


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't find any info on fishing in Progresso. I can't find many positive reviews for shore excursions in Progresso either. I would love to go back to Chitzin Itza but I don't think I can talk the kids into it.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Stay on the boat it is an Arm Pit ...We were there last summer for the day But if you get off just go to the beach save the money do not do the Corona Club you can be 100' past them on the same beach for free and the restruants have tables and waiters!!!!

John


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Progresso*

My family went on a cruise through Progresso and Cozumel this winter, and the boys rented a jeep and just went down the shoreline looking for a place to fish. We found some sweet open beaches with nice water. We just brought our fly rods and caught a few weird fish. We also saw some larger fish, but didnt know what they were, im sure you can catch something if you try, but we had a great time.


----------



## CliffordMcCaa (Jan 9, 2011)

*Fishing in Progreso, Mexico*

My name is Clifford McCaa and I have a 30 foot charter boat based in Progreso, Yucatan, Mexico. I came to Progreso in 1993 to run a 60 foot private sportfisherman and we now have 72 foot Palmer Johnson sportfisherman. I bought my charter boat and started operations about 3 years ago. We do trips for the people who come down on the Cruise Ships called the Cruise Ship Special. You can get about 5 hours or so of fishing in before you head back to your ship. Our website is www.reelblessedadventures.com. We usually fish a 300 foot long wreck/artificial reef called the Lorena which is in 55 feet of water 12 miles out. There is usually a nice mix of bottom fish, yellowtail snappers, mojarra blancas(white snappers), chachi(grunts), groupers and occasional African pompano. Up in the water we have a ton or so of jack crevalles in the 10 to 16 pound range, big eyed jacks, amberjacks, blue runners, king mackeral, spanish mackeral, cobias and barracudas. We also do 2 or 3 day expeditions to Alacranes Reef/National Park for those who can stay longer. Please check out our website and see what we have to offer. My U.S. phone line is 1-901-881-4452.


----------



## QwikKotaTx (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going to be down there in early March and thought I would revise this old thread now that the town appears to be more developed. I will be on a cruise ship for a while and was looking into a boat charter (affordable 4 hours etc) but am thinking I may just bring a pack rod and some tackle and try to find a spot near the dock. I would only do this if it's safe and within walking distance to beer. There appears to be some nice lagoons nearby but I don't know if there is any shore access or how remote it is.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I know it doesn't help your cause, but this has got to be the record for resurrection threads.....


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

MustangOrange said:


> And there's no fishing to be done in that Progresso either! I don't think you'd want to go there on a cruise destination...


I agree.... been there, done that, never again. 
There is nothing nice I saw about Progresso Merida JMO


----------



## QwikKotaTx (Mar 18, 2010)

lite-liner said:


> I know it doesn't help your cause, but this has got to be the record for resurrection threads.....


I noticed that after I hit reply, hah. First page on google search.

I had some replies from local guides. Both very nice but either wanted me to pay for the full boat charge or wait until they knew how the weather would be for offshore. I'll probably just bring a pack rod and a beer koozie. That dock has to be 4 miles long though! :walkingsm


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Progresso, Mexico folks.. Right on the tip of the Yucatan Pen. 

Went there in 2014. I'll tell you, Progresso is a typical run down Mexico town. Nasty, people on the streets, just.. a typical mexico town.

Merida (right outside of Progresso) was VERY nice though! Very clean, nice people, very nice.

I have some pretty interesting pics from there..


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

My aunt moved to Merida a while back - absolutely awesome place. I booked a charter in Progresso, and it is the polar opposite - real nasty place.. On the other hand - once I loaded the boat and we headed into the mangroves - it was beautiful. We caught a bunch of trout (sight casting) in gin clear water.. They were all pretty small due to all of the gillnetting in the bays there.. I have heard some stories about offshore, but didn't have the opportunity (this time). All-in-all - it's not a destination, but if you're there - there are fish to be caught.. You will be turned off when you see the docks and the harbor, but once you get past all of that, it was cool - Fished with these guys - good trip - http://www.yucatansnook.com/


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

People and prices are different, anywhere a cruise ship docks. 
We avoid them. The ships and the destinations.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Last time we were on a cruise that stopped there we paid for the swim/beach excursion and I hot footed it down the beach casting soft plastics. Caught a ton of larger lady fish and lost what I believe to be an extremely large snook near a small jetty. I'm betting there are plenty of inshore fish to be caught if you explore a little. Take a pack rod and and some lures and DIY.. You'll have a lot of fun.
Tight lines!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> People and prices are different, anywhere a cruise ship docks.
> We avoid them. The ships and the destinations.


I Agree
:cheers:


----------

